# How "rich" are you in musical terms?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

How rich are you in terms of musical collection: CDs, DVDs, cassettes, LP (legal stuff)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I only wish I was rich enough to ban you from starting endless threads like this!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I only wish I was rich enough to ban you from starting endless threads like this!


Rich is not enough, you should me a moderator...

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I disagree with the methodology.

With just 1 Beethoven Late Quartets CD a man is wealthier than a man with 200 Vivaldi CDs.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Rich is not enough, you should me a moderator...
> 
> Martin


I should stage an election to acquire the title.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I should stage an election to acquire the title.


Try.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I disagree with the methodology.
> 
> With just 1 Beethoven Late Quartets CD a man is wealthier than a man with 200 Vivaldi CDs.


Booooh!

Martin


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Martin, we all know you created this thread because you would win.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I only wish I was rich enough to ban you from starting endless threads like this!


I understand this as a boycott...You don't have to participate...I'm not forcing you to answer either....

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> Martin, we all know you created this thread because you would win.


You can also lie. LOL

Martin


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I disagree with the methodology.
> 
> With just 1 Beethoven Late Quartets CD a man is wealthier than a man with 200 Vivaldi CDs.


I agree with the concept (quality trumps quantity) though not with the specific argument. _myaskovsky_'s poll is essentially useless - except perhaps to victims of a certain personality disorder. I still own 3000+ CDs, 1000+ CD-Rs, 1000+ LPs - way too many of each. Every time I paw through the CDs, I find recordings I had forgotten were there. As age-related mental slippage continues... hey, maybe that isn't so bad a thing! I can expect pleasant surprises. Pleasant surprises are in general pretty thin on the ground.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I should stage an election to acquire the title.


I believe this is a totalitarian regime. Besides, if you were elected you would go hog wild.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I agree with the concept (quality trumps quantity) though not with the specific argument. _myaskovsky_'s poll is essentially useless - except perhaps to victims of a certain personality disorder. I still own 3000+ CDs, 1000+ CD-Rs, 1000+ LPs - way too many of each. Every time I paw through the CDs, I find recordings I had forgotten were there. As age-related mental slippage continues... hey, maybe that isn't so bad a thing! I can expect pleasant surprises. Pleasant surprises are in general pretty thin on the ground.


As you probably know, I'm not too smart. I made this just for fun...Remember, for me Life is a comedy...When you have a few CDs shows you are a bit concentrated...(narrow minded?). Like people loving just the 3 ** (Bethoven, Brahms and Bach) ...More you have more you can choose...Am I wrong?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I believe this is a totalitarian regime. Besides, if you were elected you would go hog wild.


elected????!!!!!! Was is das? NO!!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel bad...I think I'd ask a moderator to close this thread.

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

The beauty to have more than 1000 (I've about 1500) is that one can't remember all what you've, and searching I found things I had no idea that I have it, and others I forgot completely. Some nice surprises. (ir maybe is just Mr.Alzheimer wainting for me).


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do books and sheet music collections count?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> The beauty to have more than 1000 (I've about 1500) is that one can't remember all what you've, and searching I found things I had no idea that I have it, and others I forgot completely. Some nice surprises. (ir maybe is just Mr.Alzheimer wainting for me).


LOL...Believe me or not, I remember most of them and some I don't want to remember...e.g. Beethoven

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Do books and sheet music collections count?


I'm sorry I am afraid not...this would be for another poll.

Good news, I asked a moderator to close this thread. People don't seem to like it. This was never a contest, just for fun. But well...I respect other people, and I'm waiting they'll close it.

Matin


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I have about 500. The collection goes up really fast when you buy sets that include 20-40 CD's or so.

It's not too shabby, since I started getting into classical last year.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope you have nothing about dollar stores. I bought 90% of my collection at one or two of them. 
That's why I have so many. Of course the quality is bad, but I don't care, I understand nothing! Then don't worry be happy!






By the way I'm almost 60 years old and I started buying when I was 12. Make the calculation.

sincerely,

Martin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I just turned the big *Six-O *this summer*.* I have only been buying classical cds for about 4-6 months now and probably have somewhere in the neighborhood of 25-30. I have found this Forum and *Spotify* to be great aids in helping me to make my purchasing decisions, as this genre is so vast and varied and by comparision my knowledge of it so miniscule. But I'll try and keep plugging away and see--or hear--what happens.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Closed as requested by the OP.


----------

